# Wer hat alles UT 04 und kann online zocken ? Hier rein bitte



## Raptor-Gaming (3. Januar 2008)

Hi Leutz,
erstmal frohes Neues und nun zum Thema..

Ich zock gerne UT 04 online und habe auch eigenen Server (ja ich weiß,kann jeder machen ,aber darum gehts nicht) und ein Kumpel von mir baut die Maps nach ,die ich ihm entwerfe. Ein paar aus der Community haben schon mit mir gespielt ,aber je mehr Leute ,desto mehr Spaß macht es auch.

Daher wollte ich fragen,wer UT04 hat ,spielt und bereit ist ab und zu (meinetwegen auch jedes) WE zu spielen ? 
Wir könnten auch so ne Art Turnier 2on2 oder 1on1 machen.
Ob TDM,DM, BR,CTF usw spielt keine Rolle,ich würde es geil finden,wenn wir 3 gegen 3, oder auch mehr , BR (Bombing Run) zocken   

Also ,wer ist interessiert, bitte hier melden. Alternativ könnt ihr mir ne PM schreiben, ICQ sowie Skype stehen zur Verfügung


----------



## noxious (3. Januar 2008)

Ich^^

ziemlich schlechte Zeit für ein Thread aufzumachen


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (3. Januar 2008)

noxious am 03.01.2008 02:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich^^
> 
> ziemlich schlechte Zeit für ein Thread aufzumachen



ja ich bin auch vor 4 Stunden aufgestanden   

also ,melden bitte,wer alles so hat


----------



## Natschlaus (3. Januar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 03.01.2008 03:00 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 03.01.2008 02:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also meins müsste morgen kommen. Hätt dann auch bock auf en paar nette Community Matches. 
Wieso bist du erst vor 4 Stunden aufgestanden? XD Oo
Mfg, waKKa


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (3. Januar 2008)

Wakka am 03.01.2008 03:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 03.01.2008 03:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weil ich den ganzen Tag verpennt habe ^^


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (3. Januar 2008)

*BITTE AUF DIESEN POST NICHT ANTWORTEN*

_Infos rund um diesen Thread._

*Verantwortliche*

Raptor - Teamleiter/ Threadersteller
Noxious - stellvt. von Raptor 
Ninjawurst - Threadleiter


Wenn Fragen offen sind, könnt ihr an mich oder an andere Mitglieder wenden. 
Bei spezifischen Fragen am besten den zuständigen Mitglied kontaktieren.
_____________________________________________________________

*Aktive Spieler*

1. Noxious
2. Hard-2-Get
3. Raptor-Gaming
4. Avenga
5. ApocalyptO
6. Ninjawurst
7. eXitus64

wer gerne mitspielen will, meldet sich per O-Mail oder gleich hier
_____________________________________________________________

*Feste Spieltermine*

Freitag - 20 Uhr
Samstag - 20 Uhr

weitere Termine nach Absprache
_____________________________________________________________




*AUF DIESEN POST BITTE NICHT ANTWORTEN  *


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (3. Januar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 03.01.2008 02:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz,
> erstmal frohes Neues und nun zum Thema..
> 
> Ich zock gerne UT 04 online und habe auch eigenen Server (ja ich weiß,kann jeder machen ,aber darum gehts nicht) und ein Kumpel von mir baut die Maps nach ,die ich ihm entwerfe. Ein paar aus der Community haben schon mit mir gespielt ,aber je mehr Leute ,desto mehr Spaß macht es auch.
> ...


 
push


----------



## Hard-2-Get (4. Januar 2008)

Du weißt ja, wenn Ich Zeit habe - die in den letzten Monaten leider recht rar gesät war - bin Ich dabei. 
Wegen Maps: Kann Ich auch, bzw. kann Ich wieder   Hab mich nach einer Abstinenz, verursacht durch den Hammer-Editor, wieder im UEd eingefunden und schon wieder dabei eine CTF-Map zu bauen - im guten alten D-Day-Design. Ich lad später vielleicht auch mal Screens hoch.


----------



## Gunter (4. Januar 2008)

[x] habe ebenfalls UT 2k4 und würd auch bei ein paar community-runden mitspielen. besonders bombing run fänd ich bombig.


----------



## eXitus64 (4. Januar 2008)

wenn ihr kanonenfutter braucht bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (4. Januar 2008)

eXitus64 am 04.01.2008 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr kanonenfutter braucht bin ich auch dabei



kannst du´s online spielen ??


----------



## eXitus64 (4. Januar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 04.01.2008 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> eXitus64 am 04.01.2008 14:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



natürlich warum auch nicht?...meine "sicherungskopie" hab ich nimmer


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (4. Januar 2008)

eXitus64 am 04.01.2008 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 04.01.2008 14:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jaja


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (4. Januar 2008)

Die Liste wurde überarbeitet ,reinschauen und posten


----------



## Sackerl (4. Januar 2008)

Ich hab auch UT 2k4 und würd ab und an mal gerne mitzocken. Find das 2k4 eh besser als UT 3.  TDM und CTF würden mich reizen. Ist allerdings schon ne weile her, dass ich das online gezockt habe.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (4. Januar 2008)

Als alter Kompetitiv-Spieler (  ) geb Ich noch schnell meine Stimmen für TDM und CTF  
Edit: Ahja, wegen der Spielstärke: Komm langsam wieder ins UT-Moving rein, schätz' mich mal auf ne 6 oder 7.
Bedeutet 10 eigentlich Pro-Gamer-1337-Skills ? :-o


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (4. Januar 2008)

Hard-2-Get am 04.01.2008 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Als alter Kompetitiv-Spieler (  ) geb Ich noch schnell meine Stimmen für TDM und CTF
> Edit: Ahja, wegen der Spielstärke: Komm langsam wieder ins UT-Moving rein, schätz' mich mal auf ne 6 oder 7.
> Bedeutet 10 eigentlich Pro-Gamer-1337-Skills ? :-o



nein ,10 bedeutet ,dass du obergeil spielst und so gut wie nicht zu stoppen bist 
ungefähr wie ich dich mit noxi auseinander  genommen habe ^^


----------



## Hard-2-Get (4. Januar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 04.01.2008 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hard-2-Get am 04.01.2008 15:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist Rufmord!!   
Ne is klar, 2-1 is ja immer ein bisschen - wie war das Wort? - imba.   
Aber Ich hab mich verbessert.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (4. Januar 2008)

Hard-2-Get am 04.01.2008 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 04.01.2008 15:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



werden wir sehen


----------



## noxious (4. Januar 2008)

Ich stimme für:
3.Team Deathmatch
+
4.Capture The Flag

Und wegen meinem "Skill".
Ich würde sagen 3 von 10 wen H2G sich nur als 6-7 einstuft.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (4. Januar 2008)

So, hier sind mal ein paar Bildschen von der Map. Noch sehr WIP, wird noch größer und grafisch verbessert. Nachdem Ich nun Terrainediting kann, wird auch das zum Einsatz kommen, und kein Würfel um einfach mal den Raum zu begrenzen.   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eXitus64 (4. Januar 2008)

Hard-2-Get am 04.01.2008 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier sind mal ein paar Bildschen von der Map. Noch sehr WIP, wird noch größer und grafisch verbessert. Nachdem Ich nun Terrainediting kann, wird auch das zum Einsatz kommen, und kein Würfel um einfach mal den Raum zu begrenzen.
> 
> bilder




nice   


achja mein skill....gute frage ich habe ut vor jahren nur auf lans gespielt und dann eher als funshooter.... daher würde ich mal sagen so zw. 1-3   
bombing run war doch das mit den knotenpunkten oder? wenn ja dann stimm ich dafür *lol*


----------



## Hard-2-Get (4. Januar 2008)

eXitus64 am 04.01.2008 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> nice



Danke   



			
				eXitus64 am 04.01.2008 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> achja mein skill....gute frage ich habe ut vor jahren nur auf lans gespielt und dann eher als funshooter.... daher würde ich mal sagen so zw. 1-3
> bombing run war doch das mit den knotenpunkten oder? wenn ja dann stimm ich dafür *lol*



Ne, des war Onslaught. Bombing Run war das Fußballähnliche Dingens


----------



## BlackDead (4. Januar 2008)

Also ich wäre dabei sofern ich Zeit habe.   
Welcher Modus gespielt wird ist mir egal.


----------



## eXitus64 (4. Januar 2008)

Hard-2-Get am 04.01.2008 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> eXitus64 am 04.01.2008 17:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



achso na dann lieber das gute alte tdm   


und nur der onslaught modus war mit fahrzeugen oder? 
hmmm naja wie dem auch sei.  ich werde euch fertig machen  

...das kann ja was werden


----------



## Hard-2-Get (4. Januar 2008)

eXitus64 am 04.01.2008 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hard-2-Get am 04.01.2008 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nene, es gibt mit dem neuesten Patch oder früher, oder mit irgendeinem offiziellen Bonuspack noch vCTF - CTF mit Fahrzeugen.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (4. Januar 2008)

eXitus64 am 04.01.2008 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hard-2-Get am 04.01.2008 17:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe extra 2 Stimmen markiert .weil ich wusste einer wird bestimtm falsch machen  

@Blackdead bitte trotzdem etwas nennen


----------



## BlackDead (4. Januar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 04.01.2008 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Blackdead bitte trotzdem etwas nennen




Team Deathmatch und Bombing Run.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (4. Januar 2008)

BlackDead am 04.01.2008 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 04.01.2008 19:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok ,bis jetzt wurden alle abgegebenen Stimme editiert


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (4. Januar 2008)

wer herausfinden will,wie gut er schieß hier 

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/shoot

postet euer Ergebnisse ,wenn ihr wollt

mein bestes war ne A- bei 56 Schüssen.


----------



## Gunter (4. Januar 2008)

erster versuch:

http://img4.imagebanana.com/img/c4ru86j1/blubber.jpg

 :-o


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (4. Januar 2008)

Gunter am 04.01.2008 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> erster versuch:
> 
> http://img4.imagebanana.com/img/c4ru86j1/blubber.jpg
> 
> :-o



  ich seh,dass du mir Probleme bei UT machen könntest ^^
naja,werden sehen,wenn ein Match kommt


----------



## Hard-2-Get (4. Januar 2008)

Erster Versuch

http://www.abload.de/img/popoq3k.jpg


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (4. Januar 2008)

Hard-2-Get am 04.01.2008 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Erster Versuch
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/popoq3k.jpg



habs jetzt auch ,mache kein Screen ,aber hier die Werte ,so gehts schneller :
Shots 48
Great 35
Good 13
Hit 48
Score 83

egal,ich mach dich trotzdem platt


----------



## Hard-2-Get (4. Januar 2008)

Lass uns doch einfach im selben Team sein.


----------



## noxious (4. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Müsste mein 4. Versuch gewesen sein.
Da bin ich ja gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (5. Januar 2008)

Ok ,wir müssen jetzt mal absprechen ,wer und wann er kann. 
Wir sind mittlerweile zu 8 ,die nächsten können dann nachholen.
Da ich zur Zeit Ferien habe (bis zum 14.01) ,ist mir relativ egal wann,wichtig ist immer so ab 19 Uhr.

Zeitvorschläge kommen von euch,da wir aber 8 sind und es schwer ist ,einen Tag zu finden ,wo jeder 100 % kann,müssen so machen,dass der Tag ,wo die meisten können ,auch der Spieltag sein wird,die anderen müssen wohl oder übel durch.


----------



## noxious (5. Januar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 05.01.2008 05:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok ,wir müssen jetzt mal absprechen ,wer und wann er kann.
> Wir sind mittlerweile zu 8 ,die nächsten können dann nachholen.
> Da ich zur Zeit Ferien habe (bis zum 14.01) ,ist mir relativ egal wann,wichtig ist immer so ab 19 Uhr.
> 
> Zeitvorschläge kommen von euch,da wir aber 8 sind und es schwer ist ,einen Tag zu finden ,wo jeder 100 % kann,müssen so machen,dass der Tag ,wo die meisten können ,auch der Spieltag sein wird,die anderen müssen wohl oder übel durch.


Ich bin ja, wie du schon in meinem Blog gelesen hast, in den nächsten 2 Wochen nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (5. Januar 2008)

noxious am 05.01.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 05.01.2008 05:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bumi (5. Januar 2008)

Gunter am 04.01.2008 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] habe ebenfalls UT 2k4 und würd auch bei ein paar community-runden mitspielen. besonders bombing run fänd ich bombig.


wenn Gunter mitmacht bin ich auch dabei - Instagib 2on2


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (5. Januar 2008)

bumi am 05.01.2008 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 04.01.2008 14:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



soll ich dich eintragen?
(gemeint ist,ob du dann wirklich mitmachst)


----------



## bumi (5. Januar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 05.01.2008 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> soll ich dich eintragen?
> (gemeint ist,ob du dann wirklich mitmachst)


Lust hab ich scho, aber immer zu festgelegten Zeiten zu spielen könnte je nach dem schwierig werden


----------



## noxious (5. Januar 2008)

bumi am 05.01.2008 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Lust hab ich scho, aber immer zu festgelegten Zeiten zu spielen könnte je nach dem schwierig werden


Du musst ja nicht immer mitmachen.
Wird wahrscheinlich keiner die Zeit haben um immer mitzumachen.

Du kannst doch unser Joker sein


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (5. Januar 2008)

Falsch verstanden,es geht mir nicht darum ,dass wirklich jeder kann und auch mitmacht,aber sollte schon sein,dass mehr als 3 Mann bereit sind mal auf WE zu zocken.Also wenn bei mir die Schule los geht,dann geht bei mir nur WE,da ich :
1. Schule habe
2. Führerschein machen werde
3. endlich mein Tape aufnehmen werde


----------



## bumi (5. Januar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 05.01.2008 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> sollte schon sein,dass mehr als 3 Mann bereit sind mal auf WE zu zocken.


Samstage sind idr. kein Problem, am Sonntag bin ich jeweils mit der Band beschäftigt


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (6. Januar 2008)

ich schlag Dienstag vor (diese Woche)

ja , nein ?

@bumi 2 Stimmen abgeben, siehe 1 Seite

ich werde dann immer den Termin des nächsten Matches in mein myProfile posten,damit die Übersicht bleibt ,also einmal die Woche reinschauen


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (6. Januar 2008)

*


----------



## noxious (6. Januar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 06.01.2008 06:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde dann immer den Termin des nächsten Matches in mein myProfile posten,damit die Übersicht bleibt ,also einmal die Woche reinschauen


Schreib den Termin doch einfach immer hier rein. Das kriegt jeder direkt mit und es können sich auch gleich alle melden, die dann Zeit haben.



Spoiler



Guck mal in den COD4 Thread, wie die das machen.


----------



## bumi (6. Januar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 06.01.2008 06:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ich schlag Dienstag vor (diese Woche)
> 
> ja , nein ?


Nein, unter der Woche lass ich mich zu gar nichts ein - vergiss es


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (6. Januar 2008)

@noxious ,k.A wie die das im COD machen. Da postet einer die IP und Port ,die anderen schreiben rein,ob sie können oder nicht -und nu ?
Zu uns passt das gar nicht,ich muss den Tag und Zeit genau wissen,damit ich den Server anmache.




@bumi 





> Nein, unter der Woche lass ich mich zu gar nichts ein



das war ein Vorschlag ,kannst ja deinen eigenen machen



> vergiss es


so grob muss das auch nicht sein


----------



## bumi (6. Januar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 06.01.2008 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> das war ein Vorschlag ,kannst ja deinen eigenen machen


hab ich doch: 3 oder 4 Postings weiter oben steht wortwörtlich "Samstage sind idr. kein Problem"


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (6. Januar 2008)

ja Samstag kann von mir aus auch gehen, was sagen die anderen ?


----------



## noxious (6. Januar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 06.01.2008 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> @noxious ,k.A wie die das im COD machen. Da postet einer die IP und Port ,die anderen schreiben rein,ob sie können oder nicht -und nu ?
> Zu uns passt das gar nicht,


Das ist genau das gleiche   



			
				Raptor-Gaming am 06.01.2008 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss den Tag und Zeit genau wissen,damit ich den Server anmache.


Was willst du deinen "Server" anmachen?
Wenn du zockst bist du sowieso am PC.

Und den "Server" kann eigentlich auch jeder Andere machen.
Vielleicht ist hier jemand dabei, der noch eine *bessere INet-Verbindung* hat.
 

Da du ja auch nicht immer Zeit hast können wir/die Anderen ja trotzdem zusammen zocken und trainieren.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (6. Januar 2008)

Also, Freitag und Samstag hab Ich Zeit. Aber lieber Nachmittags oder gleich Abends. Freitag Mittag bin ich noch in der Schule (Dramatisches Gestalten ftw!) und Samstag morgen schlaf Ich noch, bzw Mittag spiel Ich auch mal was anderes.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (7. Januar 2008)

Edit: noch ein Kumpel von mir wird sich das Spiel eventuell holen und auch mitzocken. 

ich schmeiß morgen den Server an gegen 20 Uhr (ich werde 20 min davor noch was posten)

wer ist dabei ,damit ich weiß mit wie vielen ich rechnen muss


----------



## noxious (7. Januar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 07.01.2008 00:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ich schmeiß morgen den Server an gegen 20 Uhr (ich werde 20 min davor noch was posten)


Denk dran den "Server" 15min vorher anzumachen, sonst gehst wieder bei keinem


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (7. Januar 2008)

noxious am 07.01.2008 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 07.01.2008 00:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe herausgefunden wieso das nicht ging .
Der Server startet in ca 30 min. , habe bissen länger gebraucht


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (8. Januar 2008)

also, 2 Kumpels von mir haben gejoined.Heute haben wir zu 3 gezockt,war auch recht geil. Heute möchten wir das wiederholen,wer möchte mit uns (gegen 20 Uhr) ?


----------



## noxious (13. Januar 2008)

Wer morgen abend *14.01.08* Zeit hat, soll sich mal bitte hier melden.
Einfach kurz posten.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (14. Januar 2008)

Bis 22 Uhr hab Ich Zeit


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (14. Januar 2008)

Hard-2-Get am 14.01.2008 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis 22 Uhr hab Ich Zeit



könnt zocken Leutz,ich habe dich Nacht durchgemacht,werde ins Bettchen gehen


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (16. Januar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 14.01.2008 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hard-2-Get am 14.01.2008 17:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Samstag UT,alle in meinem GB melden,wer interessiert ist


----------



## noxious (16. Januar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 16.01.2008 01:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag UT,alle in meinem GB melden,wer interessiert ist


Ich meld mich einfach mal hier *sinnvollerfind*


Spoiler



Bei den vielen Einträgen in deinem GB wird das doch viel zu unübersichtlich


  

Da keine Uhrzeit angegeben ist, versuche ich Zeit zu haben. Sicher bin ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (17. Januar 2008)

noxious am 16.01.2008 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 16.01.2008 01:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gegen 20 Uhr vllt etwas später


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (19. Januar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 17.01.2008 04:46 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 16.01.2008 21:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ,heute Abend, um 20 Uhr (hoffentlich) wird gespielt (noxi, h2g ICQ um die Zeit anmachen ) ,andere ,die mitzocken wollen,melden sich hier bis 20 Uhr


----------



## Hard-2-Get (19. Januar 2008)

Mein ICQ funzt net   ("oops"  ) Ich meld mich einfach mal hier.

 *meld*


----------



## noxious (19. Januar 2008)

Hard-2-Get am 19.01.2008 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein ICQ funzt net   ("oops"  ) Ich meld mich einfach mal hier.
> 
> *meld*


Ich kann dich hören  
Also mein icq geht, aber unser Star (  ) ist nicht da.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (19. Januar 2008)

Rapi, wo bist Duuuuuuuu? *h3ul*


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (19. Januar 2008)

Hard-2-Get am 19.01.2008 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Rapi, wo bist Duuuuuuuu? *h3ul*



bin da


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (19. Januar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 19.01.2008 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hard-2-Get am 19.01.2008 20:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und h2g kriegt eine o-mail mit ip nummer usw,daher bleibt er online


----------



## noxious (19. Januar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 19.01.2008 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> und h2g kriegt eine o-mail mit ip nummer usw,daher bleibt er online


Geiler Post  
Krieg ich die auch?

Also lass schonmal warmlaufen, damits auch klappt


----------



## noxious (19. Januar 2008)

Ok, es geht los.

Wer will kann auf *IP 78.46.44.5* kommen.

Wenn wir da ein bischen gezockt haben läuft der Server von Rapi und wir können dann auf seinen umsteigen.


----------



## noxious (19. Januar 2008)

Ok, es geht los.

*nochmal Edit*: Wer will kann auf *Final IP 217.75.119.212* kommen.

Wenn wir da ein bischen gezockt haben läuft der Server von Rapi und wir können dann auf seinen umsteigen.

Sollte nur ein Edit sein


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (19. Januar 2008)

Also, ja, war ganz funky . Ich werde nochmal an meinem Server arbeiten ,aber ansonsten war doch ganz lustig ?


----------



## Hard-2-Get (20. Januar 2008)

Lustg wars   Wenn nur mein Internet mich nicht gegen Ende rausgeworofen hätte.   Aber naja....


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (20. Januar 2008)

Hard-2-Get am 20.01.2008 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Lustg wars   Wenn nur mein Internet mich nicht gegen Ende rausgeworofen hätte.   Aber naja....



ja ,dann richte alles ein.Wenn wir heute nochmal zocken ,biste richtig dran 
Hast Glück gehabt,bin gestern zu früh aufgestanden und dann Termin,also 20 Uhr ,verpennt und als wir gezockt haben ,musste ich die 2 Runde aufwachen    
Hast trotzdem nicht gewonnen


----------



## noxious (20. Januar 2008)

War super  
Die kleinen Maps finde ich besser, wenn wir nicht so viele sind.

Wenn icq nächstes Mal geht, gehts auch schneller los.

@H2G Ansonsten versuchs mal hiermit: http://download.icq.com/download/icq2go/
Das ist online und du brauchst nix runterzuladen


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (21. Januar 2008)

noxious am 20.01.2008 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> War super
> Die kleinen Maps finde ich besser, wenn wir nicht so viele sind.
> 
> Wenn icq nächstes Mal geht, gehts auch schneller los.
> ...



wie siehts nächstes WE aus, ich würde gleich Freitag und Samstag vorschlagen. Kann an dem und dem Tag zocken


----------



## Hard-2-Get (21. Januar 2008)

Schlecht, ganz schlecht. Freitag ist Fastnachtssitzung und Samstag muss Ich abends durchgehend arbeiten. Tut mich Sorry


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (22. Januar 2008)

Hard-2-Get am 21.01.2008 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Schlecht, ganz schlecht. Freitag ist Fastnachtssitzung und Samstag muss Ich abends durchgehend arbeiten. Tut mich Sorry



heute gegen 6.30 zocken wir ne Runde, wer dabei sein will,meldet sich hier oder ICQ


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (25. Januar 2008)

Samstag Abend,also morgen gegen zwischen 20 -21 Uhr mach ich Server. 

Hier melden,wer mitmacht


----------



## Avenga (26. Januar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 25.01.2008 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag Abend,also morgen gegen zwischen 20 -21 Uhr mach ich Server.
> 
> Hier melden,wer mitmacht



hm den thread hab ich glaub ich noch gar nie gesehen  :-o 
hätte ut04 und wäre willens, online zu zocken. hab ut aber schon länger nicht mehr gezockt, und online nicht wirklich intensiv.
könnt ihr mich brauchen?  (weiß allerdings nicht, ob ich dieses we zeit habe...)


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (26. Januar 2008)

Avenga am 26.01.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 25.01.2008 21:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



den Thread ist dazu da,damit jeder,der UT hat ,eine Möglichkeit bekommt mitzuspielen,unabhängig davon,ob er gut oder schlecht ist.

Also wie gesagt,heute Abend zwischen 20-22 Uhr wird gezockt,wer bock hat ,hier melden


----------



## noxious (26. Januar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 26.01.2008 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> den Thread ist dazu da,damit jeder,der UT hat ,eine Möglichkeit bekommt mitzuspielen,unabhängig davon,ob er gut oder schlecht ist.


Ich spiele schließlich auch mit.
Hab bisher nur mit Raptor-Gaming online gespielt und offline auch nicht wirklich.  

Ich habe heute Zeit, wenn nicht kurzfristig noch was dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Avenga (26. Januar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 26.01.2008 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> den Thread ist dazu da,damit jeder,der UT hat ,eine Möglichkeit bekommt mitzuspielen,unabhängig davon,ob er gut oder schlecht ist.
> 
> Also wie gesagt,heute Abend zwischen 20-22 Uhr wird gezockt,wer bock hat ,hier melden



doch ich hab zeit, denke ich. wo?


----------



## noxious (26. Januar 2008)

Avenga am 26.01.2008 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> doch ich hab zeit, denke ich. wo?


Hast du ICQ?

Ansonsten posten wir nachher hier die Server-IP.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (26. Januar 2008)

noxious am 26.01.2008 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Avenga am 26.01.2008 17:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wir posten meine Server IP * nie* .
Da man im Forum auch ohne Registrierung alles angucken kann,werde ich nicht riskieren,dass mein dedizierter Server bekannt gegeben wird. Ich schicke immer die IP per O-Mail oder ICQ


----------



## noxious (26. Januar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 26.01.2008 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> wir posten meine Server IP * nie* .
> Da man im Forum auch ohne Registrierung alles angucken kann,werde ich nicht riskieren,dass mein dedizierter Server bekannt gegeben wird. Ich schicke immer die IP per O-Mail oder ICQ


Wer spricht denn hier von deiner IP?

WIr müssen sowieso erstmal auf einen anderen Server.
Und die IP kann ja wohl jeder sehen.

Deine wertvolle, geheime IP können wir ja dann auch ingame weitergeben.  

Ich hab ihn in ICQ


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (26. Januar 2008)

> Wer spricht denn hier von deiner IP?


wir werden wohl auf meinem zocken,also auch meine IP 


> WIr müssen sowieso erstmal auf einen anderen Server.


wir nicht ,ich muss,bevor ich einen aufmache


> Und die IP kann ja wohl jeder sehen.



dediziert  : http://www.lexitron.de/main.php?detail=true&eintrag=832


> Deine wertvolle, geheime IP können wir ja dann auch ingame weitergeben.


nein,kannste nicht


> Ich hab ihn in ICQ



schön


----------



## Avenga (26. Januar 2008)

bin grad am neuinstallieren, sry


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (26. Januar 2008)

Avenga am 26.01.2008 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> bin grad am neuinstallieren, sry



von was ?


----------



## Avenga (26. Januar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 26.01.2008 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Avenga am 26.01.2008 20:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ut 04, noxi weiß warum


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (26. Januar 2008)

Avenga am 26.01.2008 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 26.01.2008 20:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na dann


----------



## noxious (27. Januar 2008)

Ich fands toll gestern.

Besonders das Capture the Flag  

Das sollten wir mal so richtig machen.


----------



## Avenga (27. Januar 2008)

noxious am 27.01.2008 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fands toll gestern.
> 
> Besonders das Capture the Flag
> 
> Das sollten wir mal so richtig machen.



welches meinst du? da wo ich auch noch dabei war?

wäre auch wieder dabei


----------



## noxious (27. Januar 2008)

Avenga am 27.01.2008 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> welches meinst du? da wo ich auch noch dabei war?
> 
> wäre auch wieder dabei


Natürlich das wo du dabei warst  

Ich hab mal was in meine Sign gepackt.
Vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand. Könnt ihr ja auch machen.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (28. Januar 2008)

noxious am 27.01.2008 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Avenga am 27.01.2008 22:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, CTF können wa auch zocken


----------



## noxious (30. Januar 2008)

Avenga, ich und wahrscheinlich auch eXitus64 zocken heute abend, etwa ab 23:00 oder 24:00 Uhr wieder.

Wir spielen Capture the Flag auf dem Server "WarserveRUT2004".

Das ist die folgende IP:
*71.234.219.153:7777*

@eXitus

Falls es schon zu lange her ist^^
IP einfügen kannst du unter:

-> Favoriten
-> Rechtsklick auf die große leere Fläche
-> den Favoriten hinzufügen
-> IP einfügen

und teilnehmen.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (30. Januar 2008)

noxious am 30.01.2008 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Avenga, ich und wahrscheinlich auch eXitus64 zocken heute abend, etwa ab 23:00 oder 24:00 Uhr wieder.
> 
> Wir spielen Capture the Flag auf dem Server "WarserveRUT2004".
> 
> ...



bei heute Abend,Abend groß und wie wärs mal mit 29 Uhr und nicht 23


----------



## Avenga (30. Januar 2008)

noxious am 30.01.2008 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Avenga, ich und wahrscheinlich auch eXitus64 zocken heute abend, etwa ab 23:00 oder 24:00 Uhr wieder.



lieber wär mir früher als später    komm so um halb elf vom fussball zurück, dann hätte ich zeit. kann halt heute nicht mehr so lange wie gestern, weil ich morgen vormittag was zu tun hab.


----------



## noxious (30. Januar 2008)

Avenga am 30.01.2008 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 30.01.2008 17:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eXitus meinte, er kann wahrscheinlich erst ab etwa 24:00 Uhr.

Aber wir können natürlich auch schon früher anfangen.  


@raptor: 29Uhr, alles klar, da komm ich sogar bei dir vorbei.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (30. Januar 2008)

noxious am 30.01.2008 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Avenga am 30.01.2008 19:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wollte 20 Uhr tippen,aber für deine Klugscheißerei mach ich dich noch schneller fertig ,als sonst


----------



## eXitus64 (30. Januar 2008)

noxious am 30.01.2008 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> eXitus meinte, er kann wahrscheinlich erst ab etwa 24:00 Uhr.
> 
> Aber wir können natürlich auch schon früher anfangen.
> 
> ...




kann heute abend doch nicht >_< bin gegen 22:00 zum billiard spielen eingeladen..weil da heute irgendwie happy hour ist..hhmmm na mal schauen..


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (1. Februar 2008)

Heute Abend.Gegen 21 Uhr  und weiter bis 4 Uhr morgen´s  zock ich gegen paar Kumpels von mir. Könnt mitmachen. 

@H2G wäre nett,wenn du heute mitmachst,die 2 Kumpels wollen mich fertig machen   ,was sie noch nie geschafft und nicht schaffen werden,aber ich will gerne einen 2on2 zocken mit dir im Team also,weil alleine macht es mir kein Spaß die zu killen ,weiß ja,dass sie nicht gewinnen werden


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (20. Februar 2008)

Diesen Samstag , gegen 19-20 Uhr wird wieder gezockt, alle ,die mitspielen wollen,hier melden


----------



## Avenga (21. Februar 2008)

auf deinem server mit deinen spinnerten kollegen?   

wäre evtl wieder dabei...


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (21. Februar 2008)

Avenga am 21.02.2008 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> auf deinem server mit deinen spinnerten kollegen?
> 
> wäre evtl wieder dabei...



wie meinste das ?


----------



## Avenga (21. Februar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 21.02.2008 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Avenga am 21.02.2008 00:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



war so gemeint, dass die imho ziemlich gut sind(wie du - auf jeden fall ein stück besser als noxi und ich   )


----------



## Hard-2-Get (21. Februar 2008)

Bin dabei


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (21. Februar 2008)

gut 2 haben wir schon 
@avenga ,naja ,wir wollen nicht übertreiben ^^


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (23. Februar 2008)

Also, heute ist es soweit ,nicht vergessen


----------



## Avenga (23. Februar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 23.02.2008 02:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, heute ist es soweit ,nicht vergessen



schau dass du den noxi noch aktivierst...ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich zeit hab, muss schaun, was ich untertags erledigen kann...


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (23. Februar 2008)

Avenga am 23.02.2008 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 23.02.2008 02:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der ist nicht da


----------



## noxious (23. Februar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 23.02.2008 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> der ist nicht da


Ist er doch   

Wenn ave mitmacht bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (23. Februar 2008)

noxious am 23.02.2008 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 23.02.2008 15:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist wohl jetzt zu deinem besten Freund geworden,dass du ohne ihn nicht zockst ?


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (23. Februar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 23.02.2008 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 23.02.2008 19:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so ,22 Uhr mach ich Server ,weil muss mich noch von meiner Freu verabschieden,was ziemlich lange dauern kann ,daher Noxi 22 Uhr ICQ anmachen


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (23. Februar 2008)

nettes Match heute,vor allem ,wie viele Leute erschienen sind


----------



## Avenga (24. Februar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 23.02.2008 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 23.02.2008 19:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

nächstes we hätte ich eher zeit


----------



## noxious (24. Februar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 23.02.2008 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ist wohl jetzt zu deinem besten Freund geworden,dass du ohne ihn nicht zockst ?


Höre ich da Neid?  

Hatte auch noch was Anderes zu tun.
Nächste Woche vielleicht.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (24. Februar 2008)

noxious am 24.02.2008 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 23.02.2008 19:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rofl ,alter,Neid? Wegen was ? Ich bitte dich   

nächste Woche weiß ich noch nicht


----------



## Avenga (24. Februar 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 24.02.2008 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 24.02.2008 11:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn raptor nicht kann, können wir ja wieder auf dem warserver zocken


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (24. Februar 2008)

macht das


----------



## Avenga (26. Februar 2008)

_edit: sigtest_


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (26. Februar 2008)

Avenga am 26.02.2008 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> _edit: sigtest_



ah ja


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (4. März 2008)

*push*


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (7. März 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 04.03.2008 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> *push*



Morgen Abend,gegen 20-21 Uhr, mein Server , UT Deathmatch/Teamdeatchmatch.

Bitte bis morgen 19 Uhr hier melden,wer mitmacht


----------



## Avenga (8. März 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 07.03.2008 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 04.03.2008 21:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mhm schade, am sonntag abend wär ich dabei, samstag abend geh ich aber "leider" zu nem konzert...


----------



## Avenga (13. März 2008)

wie schauts am wochenende aus? ich denke, ich hätte zeit


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (13. März 2008)

Avenga am 13.03.2008 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> wie schauts am wochenende aus? ich denke, ich hätte zeit



mal sehen,ich bin immer bereit zu zocken, solang sich Gegner finden.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (14. März 2008)

ich schmeiß morgen Abend den Server an,wer mal zocken will,melden ...


----------



## Avenga (14. März 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 14.03.2008 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ich schmeiß morgen Abend den Server an,wer mal zocken will,melden ...



voraussichtlich bin ich dabei... hoff, mir kommt nichts dazwischen


----------



## noxious (14. März 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 14.03.2008 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ich schmeiß morgen Abend den Server an,wer mal zocken will,melden ...


Mal sehen, wie's morgen aussieht.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (14. März 2008)

noxious am 14.03.2008 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 14.03.2008 21:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


schön,wozu schreibste das hier rein ? Steht da " schreibt mal rein,wies morgen aussieht "? da steht "melde sich jeder, der mitmacht "


----------



## Avenga (14. März 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 14.03.2008 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 14.03.2008 22:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man, bleib mal ein wenig ruhig, und sei nicht immer gleich auf 180 oder eingeschnappt


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (14. März 2008)

Avenga am 14.03.2008 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 14.03.2008 22:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pff ,nö


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (15. März 2008)

So,ich 2 std mach ich Server an,wer ist dabei?


----------



## Avenga (15. März 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 15.03.2008 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> So,ich 2 std mach ich Server an,wer ist dabei?



ich komm, wie grad mit noxi besprochen, um ha halb zehn...


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (15. März 2008)

Avenga am 15.03.2008 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 15.03.2008 19:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja es wäre ach zum Vorteil,wenn er ICQ anmacht


----------



## Avenga (16. März 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 15.03.2008 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Avenga am 15.03.2008 20:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was war gestern los? o_O noxi und ich haben dann halt auf public-servern gespielt.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (16. März 2008)

ja,vllt sollte man mich erstmal kontaktieren und IP abfragen.Wenn ihr euch nicht meldet und nix sagt,selber schuld, punkt- aus.Haben dann eben zu 4 gezockt


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (20. März 2008)

Am Samstag zocke ich mit paar Freunden,wenn Interesse besteht,könnt ihr mitmachen


----------



## Manuca (22. März 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 20.03.2008 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Samstag zocke ich mit paar Freunden,wenn Interesse besteht,könnt ihr mitmachen



Hallo. Hätte auch interesse. Schick mir mal die IP. werd ab und an mal vorbeischauen.

Gruß
Manuca


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (22. März 2008)

Manuca am 22.03.2008 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 20.03.2008 19:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, mein Kumpel ist krank geworden ( wir wollten sein Server nehmen) und kann kaum spielen, weil ihm die ganze Zeit die Nase läuft und er husten muss.
Schau in diesem Thread öfters vorbei, ich poste immer wo und wann ich spiele.
Am besten du sagst auch 1 Tag davor bescheid, ob du mitmachst oder nicht, damit ich mir das ach einplanen kann


----------



## No1-Obaruler (23. März 2008)

Hätte wohl Interesse, bin zwar derzeit mehr am UT3 public zocken, aber gegen ne Partie Bombing Run kann man ja nix haben ^^. Müsste aber erst mal wieder UT 2K4 installieren .... wie viele seid ihr denn immer so ?!


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (23. März 2008)

Also, auf der 1 Seite findeste alle, die mitmachen wollten. Leider sind nur ich, Noxi, H2G aktiv, könnte man sagen. Kommt immer drauf an, wann und wer Zeit hat. 5-6 man könnte ich mit Glück zusammen kriegen


----------



## noxious (23. März 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 23.03.2008 00:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ich, Noxi, H2G


Du hast avenga vergessen.


----------



## Avenga (23. März 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 23.03.2008 00:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, auf der 1 Seite findeste alle, die mitmachen wollten. Leider sind nur ich, Noxi, H2G aktiv, könnte man sagen. Kommt immer drauf an, wann und wer Zeit hat. 5-6 man könnte ich mit Glück zusammen kriegen


  



			
				noxious am 23.03.2008 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 23.03.2008 00:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

dieses wochenende hatte ich keine zeit, aber evtl geht sich das nächste we wieder ein abend aus... vlt zocken wir dann auch mal zusammen auf einem server


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (24. März 2008)

Avenga am 23.03.2008 23:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 23.03.2008 00:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja ja, hab vergessen   

Wir sollten mal endlich so spielen, wie auf der Seite 1 abgestimmt haben, allerdings scheint es noch wenige zu kümmern


----------



## NinjaWursti (24. März 2008)

Warum gibts denn kein Assault und vor allem: keinen Onslaught???
Ich hätte schon Lust mitzumachen, aber eigentlich weniger auf  "Standartmodi" wie TDM o.Ä. , wenn schon, dann Bombingrun (erste Stimme   ) und wenns halt kein Onslaught gibt (sehr schade    ) dann als 2. für Capture the Flag (  ).

Aber eigentlich mag ich mehr die anderen Modi: Mutant (oder wie das heisst), Onslaught (!), Assault, Double Domination.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (24. März 2008)

NinjaWursti am 24.03.2008 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum gibts denn kein Assault und vor allem: keinen Onslaught???
> Ich hätte schon Lust mitzumachen, aber eigentlich weniger auf  "Standartmodi" wie TDM o.Ä. , wenn schon, dann Bombingrun (erste Stimme   ) und wenns halt kein Onslaught gibt (sehr schade    ) dann als 2. für Capture the Flag (  ).
> 
> Aber eigentlich mag ich mehr die anderen Modi: Mutant (oder wie das heisst), Onslaught (!), Assault, Double Domination.



Diese Modi führ ich sofort ein, wenn nicht 4-6 man zocken, sondern an die 10.
Dann können wir geil Assault und Onslaught zocken, aber 2 gegen 2 macht nun mal kein Spaß. Leider meldet sich kaum jemand ( siehe Liste 1). 
Also ich schlag vor diesen Samstag ab 20 Uhr. Heute ist Montag, somit hat jeder genug Zeit zu entscheiden, ob er mitmacht oder nicht.
Daher einfach melden, wenn ihr Lust habt.


----------



## Avenga (25. März 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 24.03.2008 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Modi führ ich sofort ein, wenn nicht 4-6 man zocken, sondern an die 10.
> Dann können wir geil Assault und Onslaught zocken, aber 2 gegen 2 macht nun mal kein Spaß. Leider meldet sich kaum jemand ( siehe Liste 1).
> Also ich schlag vor diesen Samstag ab 20 Uhr. Heute ist Montag, somit hat jeder genug Zeit zu entscheiden, ob er mitmacht oder nicht.
> Daher einfach melden, wenn ihr Lust habt.



samstag bin ich fast sicher dabei... was wir spielen, ist mir eigentlich egal, weil imho alles mehr oder weniger spaß macht


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (27. März 2008)

Wenn sich keiner meldet, dann spiele nur mit Avenga, weil hin und her wechseln, werde ich dann nicht machen


----------



## Avenga (28. März 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 27.03.2008 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich keiner meldet, dann spiele nur mit Avenga, weil hin und her wechseln, werde ich dann nicht machen



ich bin wahrscheinlich dabei, hoffentlich meldet sich noch jemand... 1 on 1 ist auf dauer auch langweilig


----------



## apocalypt0 (30. März 2008)

So, ich könnt ab jetzt auch mitzoggen. Ich brauch nur noch en bissl Übung   .
Vllt. weißt mich jemand ein bissl in UT04 ein (Die ganzen Gamemodes, da wird man ja Verrückt  ).


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (30. März 2008)

apocalypt0 am 30.03.2008 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich könnt ab jetzt auch mitzoggen. Ich brauch nur noch en bissl Übung   .
> Vllt. weißt mich jemand ein bissl in UT04 ein (Die ganzen Gamemodes, da wird man ja Verrückt  ).



so noch bissen warte ich, dann mach ich Server auf.

Schickt mir mal per PN eure ICQ-Nummer (wenn vorhanden), weil der Server privat


----------



## cobfreaky (5. April 2008)

Bin dabei, meine ICQ nummer steht im Profil


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (5. April 2008)

Also hier mal ein Update, da ich mich dazu endlich bewegt habe.

1. Ich habe auf Seite 1 die Info´s bissen editiert, sind aber nicht final.

2. Ich stelle jetzt weitere Spielarten rein, bitte jeder nochmal neu voten

3. Aktive Spielerliste: ich trag ab sofort einen nur da ein, wenn er mindestens einmal mit uns gespielt hat.

4. Eintschätzngen sind erwünscht, dadurch kann man besser Teams bilden.

5. * jetzt ganz wichtig *

Ich würde mal sagen, wir brauchen einen Server, der ständig on ist. Weiß einer, wo wir einen erwerben könnten ?
Es bietet sich eine weitere Möglichkeit :

Wenn einer einen alten Rechner hat bzw. ein Notebook ( weil diese so gut wie kein Strom erbrauchen) kann er Unreal rausspielen und immer den Rechner on lassen. Den konfigurieren können wir nachher. 

Das Problem ist so, dass wenn einer einen Server aufmacht, dieser nicht sofort gesehen wird. Dieses Problem krieg ich nicht gelöst, daher wäre ein Server, der dauerhaft läuft sehr schön, damit wir immer connecten können und gleich loslegen.

6. Kommunikation

Viele wollen gerne beim zocken auch bissen quatschen. Wir könnten einen TS Server erwerben, allerdings halt ich für sinnvoller, wenn jedes Team einen Konferenz in Skype macht. Skype bietet aus meiner Sicht deutlich mehr Vorteile


----------



## cobfreaky (5. April 2008)

Ich habe einen eigenen Teamspeak Server, den kann ich gerne zur Verfügung stellen. Raptor, ich habe dir die IP geschickt


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (5. April 2008)

push


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (6. April 2008)

push


----------



## Avenga (6. April 2008)

dum di dum   

wie ich mich selber bewerte: 4 oder 4-5.. ka ^^

ich wäre für skype... hat bei mir bisher immer gut funktioniert.. wenn mir jemand teamspeak erklärt, können wir das aber auch machen  

ich vote mal für capture the flag und teamdm, obwohl wir von mir aus alles spielen können


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (6. April 2008)

Avenga am 06.04.2008 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> dum di dum
> 
> wie ich mich selber bewerte: 4 oder 4-5.. ka ^^
> 
> ...



lies dir nochmal genau den Abschnitt mit Abstimmen durch


----------



## eR1KK (6. April 2008)

eXitus64 am 04.01.2008 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr kanonenfutter braucht bin ich auch dabei




wäre dabei ... hi raptor btw


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (6. April 2008)

eR1KK am 06.04.2008 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> eXitus64 am 04.01.2008 14:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann bitte mal ausfüllen, so wie auf der 1 Seite steht.

Ich poste mal Termin für nächsten Match


----------



## Avenga (6. April 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 06.04.2008 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Avenga am 06.04.2008 15:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ups.. sry   

also: 3, 4, 2, 6, 2, 8, 1, 9, 7, 5.

wenn du nicht alle brauchst, such dir die benötigten aus^^


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (6. April 2008)

Avenga am 06.04.2008 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 06.04.2008 15:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, mit Zahlen habe auch einige nicht so drauf. Ich nimm einfach die ersten 5


----------



## apocalypt0 (6. April 2008)

Also ich bin auch dabei.

Spielen können wir von mir aus alles (wenn mir jemand die ganzen dinger erklärt  )

Hmmm, meine Selbsteinschätzung.... ich denk mal so 5-6 mal sehen.
Am anfang wirds bei mir sowieso Katastrophal, weil ich UT04 bis jetzt nur kurz angezoggt hab


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (6. April 2008)

apocalypt0 am 06.04.2008 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin auch dabei.
> 
> Spielen können wir von mir aus alles (wenn mir jemand die ganzen dinger erklärt  )
> 
> ...



starte mal UT 2004 und geh auf Schnelles Spiel, wo du die Spielart wählen kannst, steht immer da, wie das ganze abläuft. Durchlesen, abstimmen


----------



## apocalypt0 (6. April 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 06.04.2008 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> apocalypt0 am 06.04.2008 22:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K, also ich bin für DM und TDM 

meine ICQ nummer schick ich dir per PM wenn du sie brauchst


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (6. April 2008)

apocalypt0 am 06.04.2008 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 06.04.2008 22:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



5 Stimmen, du hast noch 3 frei


----------



## apocalypt0 (6. April 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 06.04.2008 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> apocalypt0 am 06.04.2008 22:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, langsam kappier ich das "Wahl-System". Also: 
Capture the Flag 
Deathmatch:  
Team Deathmatch:


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (6. April 2008)

Gut,also 
ich, ApocalyptO, Avenga haben die Stimmen abgegeben.

Noxi und Co fehlen noch.


----------



## Avenga (6. April 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 06.04.2008 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut,also
> ich, ApocalyptO, Avenga haben die Stimmen abgegeben.
> 
> Noxi und Co fehlen noch.



noxi wird schätzomativ die ganze woche fehlen, da er afaik erst am freitag wieder ins inet kann... unter der woche werden wir aber eh nicht zum spielen kommen, schätz ich mal...oder?


----------



## cobfreaky (7. April 2008)

Capture the Flag    
Team DM:    

So richtig?^^

Ich kann aber nicht mitzocken, UT sperrt meinen CD key -_-


----------



## apocalypt0 (7. April 2008)

Edit: Zur Persönlichen Einschätzung; mach mal bitte 4-5 draus, weil ich bin mir momentan netmehr soooo sicher ob ich noch richtig zocken kann ^^


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (7. April 2008)

Ich seh die Zahl 5 ist noch so beliebt. Man nimmt gerne 4 oder 2 oder gleich 10 ^^

Kontaktiere doch mal den Support von UTund frage was los ist.


----------



## cobfreaky (7. April 2008)

Ich werde mir das Spiel doch neu zulegen   

@ Raptor, Ich besorge noch einen *Komplett neuen Teamspeak-Server, mein alter Privat ist mir doch ganz lieb, werde ihn aber schon morgen haben *


----------



## cobfreaky (8. April 2008)

Entschuldigt den Doppelpost  

Also, ich habe eben einen 50 Sloth Server bekommen. Die IP wird gegen Abend rausgegeben, dass Passwort auch. Ich bitte euch dann, dass ihr euch sofort Registriert und euren Community Nick benutzt.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (8. April 2008)

Also, der nächste Termin kommt, wenn alle abgestimmt haben.

 Außerdem sollte mal jeder schon mal probieren im Net zu zocken, damit keine Schwierigkeiten auftreten, wenn wir gemeinsam zocken werden.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (9. April 2008)

push


----------



## cobfreaky (10. April 2008)

Gibt es noch leute, die mitspielen wollen? Heute haue ich die TS Ip raus, von daher meldet euch jetzt bitte


----------



## noxious (12. April 2008)

*Wer nicht viel mit den verschiedenen Modi anfangen kann sollte sich mal das hier durchlesen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unreal_Tournament_2004 *



Wofür stimmen wir hier überhaupt ab???

Wird nur der Modus mit den meisten Stimmen gespielt oder die ersten zwei(, drei, vier)?


Wenn nur die ersten 2 gespielt werden stimme ich so:

Capture The Flag:    
Mutant:    


Werden mehr als 2 Modi gespielt stimme ich so:

Capture The Flag:    
Mutant:     


Das mit der Anzahl sollte schon im Abstimmungspost stehen.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (12. April 2008)

noxious am 12.04.2008 00:30 schrieb:
			
		

> *Wer nicht viel mit den verschiedenen Modi anfangen kann sollte sich mal das hier durchlesen:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unreal_Tournament_2004 *
> 
> 
> ...



wir werden alle spielen, bloß die, die die meisten Stimmen haben, werden öfter gespielt


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (12. April 2008)

Also,

ich schlag nächste Woche Samstag vor. Uhrzeit sollten wir alle mal so schreiben, damit wir ungefähr gleich hinkriegen.
Daher : * 19.04.08, 21 Uhr *

weiter Vorschläge kommen von euch


----------



## driver0110 (14. April 2008)

[Hallo ich würde gerne mal UT 2004 online probieren,kann ich das bei euch ?

driver


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (14. April 2008)

driver0110 am 14.04.2008 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> [Hallo ich würde gerne mal UT 2004 online probieren,kann ich das bei euch ?
> 
> driver



klar gerne. Wenn mindestens 3 Mann dem Termin zustimmen, schmeißt einer den Server an. 
Schau hier nochmal vorbei am freitag Abend


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (19. April 2008)

Also, bis morgen 19 Uhr melden, wer mitmacht. Mind. 3 sollten es sein.


----------



## apocalypt0 (19. April 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 19.04.2008 00:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, bis morgen 19 Uhr melden, wer mitmacht. Mind. 3 sollten es sein.


Also ich mach mit, Zeitlich dürfte es bei mir kein Problem sein


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (19. April 2008)

apocalypt0 am 19.04.2008 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 19.04.2008 00:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einen haben wir schon, wenn sich noch 2 melden, dann wird heute Abend was


----------



## noxious (25. April 2008)

Geht hier noch was :o 

Sry, letzte Woche war echt schlecht.
Ich sag nur DFB-Pokal.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (26. April 2008)

Hier würde was gehen, wenn manch einer sich bissen aktiver einsetzen würde.


Es wohl nicht zu viel verlangt, dass wenn ich einen Termin poste, einer ja sagt, absagt oder wir uns auf was anderes einigen ?


----------



## apocalypt0 (26. April 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 26.04.2008 00:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier würde was gehen, wenn manch einer sich bissen aktiver einsetzen würde.
> 
> 
> Es wohl nicht zu viel verlangt, dass wenn ich einen Termin poste, einer ja sagt, absagt oder wir uns auf was anderes einigen ?


Sieht diese Woche anscheinden wieder Schlecht aus   
Mal sehen ob wir überhaupt irgendwann mal zum Zocken kommen


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (27. April 2008)

Wird noch was, abwarten


----------



## XeLppIrT (30. April 2008)

ich zocke auch mit sagt nur wann und wo  
normalerweiße heiße ich ->Tr!ppLe-X<-  bei CoD4
und bei UT 04 [bOV]TrippleX

also ich bin dabei leute


mfg eig tripple xD


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (1. Mai 2008)

Wie siehts am 02.05.08 aus? Wer hat alles Zeit


----------



## apocalypt0 (2. Mai 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 01.05.2008 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts am 02.05.08 aus? Wer hat alles Zeit


Ich denk heut wirds bei mir nix    . Aber ich meld mich falls doch


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (2. Mai 2008)

Ah ja, damit wir schneller im Kontakt sind und nicht jedes mal hier reinschauen müssen, schicke mir jeder per PM seine ICQ Nummer (Skype geht auch). 

Ich habe bereits H2G und Noxi.


----------



## apocalypt0 (9. Mai 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 02.05.2008 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ah ja, damit wir schneller im Kontakt sind und nicht jedes mal hier reinschauen müssen, schicke mir jeder per PM seine ICQ Nummer (Skype geht auch).
> 
> Ich habe bereits H2G und Noxi.


Läuft dieses WE was? mal sehen obs diesesmal was wird 

Achja ICQ-Nummer haste ja jetzt


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (9. Mai 2008)

Ja, ich habe die ICQ. Im Moment läuft nichts, weil keiner sich hier meldet und alle warten, bis ich was sage, dabei vergessen manche, dass ich auch ein Mensch bin und muss Verpflichtungen nachgehen. Ihr könnt ja ohne mich was starten.

Noxi,Avenga machen immer was unter sich und sagen nichts. H2G meldet sich nicht. Ich versuche immer einen Termin zu geben, keiner macht Vorschläge.
Ich habe die Woche Ferien, also können wir was machen


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (12. Mai 2008)

So, nachdem ich so gut wie jedem in sein GB gepostet habe, hier nochmal der Vorschlag

Samstag, 20 Uhr , Gegenvorschläge sind willkommen.

Bitte ab und zu hier vorbeischauen und melden, ob man kommt oder nicht, soviel erwartet ich wenigstens.


Außerdem
1. Wie wärs mit einem Video ?
2. Macht mal Vorschläge für einen Banner, werde dann mit PS bissen rumspielen.


----------



## apocalypt0 (12. Mai 2008)

Also wie gesagt, ich denk schon dass ich dabei bin...

Was meinste mit Video? So wie wir Zocken (also Gameplay) oder nen Trailer für das "Team"?

Gruß @lex


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (12. Mai 2008)

apocalypt0 am 12.05.2008 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wie gesagt, ich denk schon dass ich dabei bin...
> 
> Was meinste mit Video? So wie wir Zocken (also Gameplay) oder nen Trailer für das "Team"?
> 
> Gruß @lex



kann beides sein


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (16. Mai 2008)

Also Vorschläge machen, wenn natürlich überhaupt die Interesse besteht


----------



## noxious (17. Mai 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 12.05.2008 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> So, nachdem ich so gut wie jedem in sein GB gepostet habe, hier nochmal der Vorschlag
> 
> Samstag, 20 Uhr , Gegenvorschläge sind willkommen.


Ich bin nicht da, komme also definitiv nicht.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (24. Mai 2008)

Wann wollen wir nun mal zusammen zocken. Schreibe halt jeder, wann er kann, dann sehen wir weiter?


----------



## noxious (24. Mai 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 24.05.2008 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann wollen wir nun mal zusammen zocken. Schreibe halt jeder, wann er kann, dann sehen wir weiter?


Ich bin morgen nicht da und nächste/übernächste Woche schreibe ich Klausuren, da geht bei mir auch nix.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (25. Mai 2008)

Schade, wir haben schon seit einem Monat, wenn nicht 2,  nicht miteinander gezockt


----------



## apocalypt0 (25. Mai 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 25.05.2008 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, wir haben schon seit einem Monat, wenn nicht 2,  nicht miteinander gezockt


Also ich hab immoment eigentlich _*fast *_jeden abend zeit...

Du musst mir nur nen Server nennen und halt en Datum/Zeit


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (27. Mai 2008)

Leider habe ich nicht jeden Abend Zeit, daher eher am WE und das am besten Samstag


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (4. Juni 2008)

*push*


----------



## apocalypt0 (26. Juni 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 04.06.2008 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> *push*


*Thread wiederbeleb*

Geht hier noch was oder iss es jetzt endgültig vorbei?


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (28. Juni 2008)

Nix hier ist vorbei.
Übernächstes WE kanns wieder meinerseits losgehen. Es dauert halt, weil ich im Moment wenig Zeit habe


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (12. Juli 2008)

So, nächste Woche Donnerstag gehts los, denn da habe ich endlich Ferien und kann vernünftig ein paar Runden zocken ..


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (18. Juli 2008)

push


----------



## apocalypt0 (22. Juli 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 18.07.2008 03:56 schrieb:
			
		

> push


Nochmal Push

Also geht hier was oder wie? Ich denk einige hier haben (inklusive mir) noch Ferien, da wird ja mal wieder jmd. Zeit haben ^^


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (23. Juli 2008)

Heute 22 Uhr habe ich Zeit, wenn du willst, können wir zocken


----------



## apocalypt0 (23. Juli 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 23.07.2008 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute 22 Uhr habe ich Zeit, wenn du willst, können wir zocken


Verdammt Sry, zu Spät gelesen   . Kannst ja nochmal nen neuen Vorschlag machen *Thread Abonier*


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (24. Juli 2008)

Morgen 22 Uhr ^^


----------



## apocalypt0 (24. Juli 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 24.07.2008 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen 22 Uhr ^^


Ich kann nicht Garantieren, dass ich da schon daheim bin, denk aber schon, meld mich dann nochmal in ICQ


----------



## apocalypt0 (24. Juli 2008)

apocalypt0 am 24.07.2008 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 24.07.2008 00:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, jetzt könnten wir, falls du willst?!


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (25. Juli 2008)

Mist, sorry habe bissen verpeilt mit dem Termin. Bin morgen, also heute ganzen Tag zuhause, kannst die Zeit sagen. Am besten kommste auch mal in ICQ on, damit ichs merke.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (1. August 2008)

push


----------



## Avenga (4. August 2008)

sry dass ich nie reingeschaut habe, aber ich hab schon seit ewigkeiten kein ut mehr gespielt...genauergesagt, seitdem ich cod4 zocke   das und diverse andere spiele(crysis, the witcher, supreme commander) nehmen mich derzeit ziemlich in beschlag, wobei, eine runde ut würde sich sicher mal ausgehen *g* komplett untrainiert würde ich zwar sicher abloosen, aber solange noxi mitmacht, wäre ich dann ja nicht der einzige


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (5. August 2008)

Avenga am 04.08.2008 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> sry dass ich nie reingeschaut habe, aber ich hab schon seit ewigkeiten kein ut mehr gespielt...genauergesagt, seitdem ich cod4 zocke   das und diverse andere spiele(crysis, the witcher, supreme commander) nehmen mich derzeit ziemlich in beschlag, wobei, eine runde ut würde sich sicher mal ausgehen *g* komplett untrainiert würde ich zwar sicher abloosen, aber solange noxi mitmacht, wäre ich dann ja nicht der einzige



Müsst halt Zeit sagen, aber wie immer ist WE am besten, da haben alle Zeit


----------



## noxious (8. August 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 05.08.2008 01:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Müsst halt Zeit sagen, aber wie immer ist WE am besten, da haben alle Zeit


Wen meinst du mit "alle"?^^

Ich kann frühestens das letzte August-Wochenende mal wieder, also 30ter sorum


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (9. August 2008)

noxious am 08.08.2008 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 05.08.2008 01:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Tag davor, wo ich Schule habe^^
Naja, dann starten wir durch, wenn ich wieder Schule habe, wie damals. Ist halt fast ein Jahr, dass wir uns kennen 
Dann gehts wie damals wieder los jeden Abend mal ne gute Runde oder so.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (16. August 2008)

Hat einer heute Bock, weil ich ganzen Tag Zeit habe, also kann ich Server machen, wenn ihr wollt ?


----------



## apocalypt0 (19. August 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 16.08.2008 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat einer heute Bock, weil ich ganzen Tag Zeit habe, also kann ich Server machen, wenn ihr wollt ?


Bei mir ists im Moment ganz schlecht, seit dem ersten bin ich in Ausbildung, und am We hab ich im Moment anderes im Kopf als UT, aber wenn sich mein Stress mal ein bisschen gelegt hat können wir ja mal Zocken?!


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (21. August 2008)

Ja, ich muss dann sehen, wies mit der Schule losgeht. Nächste Woche könnte ich eventuell Praxis-Prüfung haben, da weiß ich nicht wies mit zocken so wird.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (29. August 2008)

push


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (30. August 2008)

So, wollte mal was vorschlagen.

Wie wärs mit einem Video, wo jeder (von uns hier) mal so in Action gezeigt wird 

Wollte schon immer so ein Video machen, aber nicht ein irgendein einfaches, sondern so richtiges Video, wo sich jeder miteinbringt.

Was haltet ihr von ?


----------



## Ninjawurst (30. August 2008)

UT04 ? Ja auch ich kann dieses wunderbare Game online zocken


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (31. August 2008)

Ninjawurst am 30.08.2008 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> UT04 ? Ja auch ich kann dieses wunderbare Game online zocken



Ja, wenn noch noxious, Avenga, H2G und Apocalypto sich mal anschließen, kann es endlich wieder vernünftig losgehen.


----------



## noxious (31. August 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 31.08.2008 03:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ninjawurst am 30.08.2008 17:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin da  
Ave ist momentan im Urlaub^^

Wie willst du das mit dem Video machen?
Hast du da irgendwelche konkreten Vorstellungen/Ideen?


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (31. August 2008)

noxious am 31.08.2008 03:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 31.08.2008 03:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, komm ICQ


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (31. August 2008)

Also, das mit Video scheint zu klappen und wenigstens die Interesse ist da.

Bevor wir damit loslegen, müssen wir erstmal komplettes Vorgehen hier besprechen, um später kein "was machen wir jetzt" zu erleben.

Wir sollten alles wichtige hier besprechen und das auch zu 99 % durchziehen und etwas, was uns spontan einfällt, ist dann so ne Sache.


Deswegen erstmal die grundlegenden Fragen: 

1. wer macht mit
2. welche Maps
3. welchen Mod
4. wer filmt
5. wie filmen wir
6. wer schneidet
7. einzeln oder als Team filmen

usw. halt


----------



## noxious (31. August 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 31.08.2008 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Video


Sollten wir nicht mal lieber wieder spielen?

Also ich mache mal den Vorschlag:
*Freitag und Samstag Abend ab 20:00Uhr*
Wer Interesse hat soll sich bitte hier melden.

Ich habe mal eine Liste aller Leute gemacht, die sich bisher hier Interesse gezeigt haben:

Raptor-Gaming, Wakka, Hard-2-Get, Gunter, eXitus64, noxious, Sackhaar, BlackDead, bumi, Avenga, No1-Obaruler, NinjaWursti, cobfreaky, apocalypt0, Ninjawurst

Ich verschicke jetzt zur Info eine Runde O-Mails und hoffe auf ein umfangreiches, positives Feedback


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (31. August 2008)

Noxi ist back, alter Freund   

Jap, jetzt wird das Ganze endlich bewegt. Da ich weiß, wir oft Probleme mit Server haben, werde ich mich umschauen und einen Server, der bereits vorhanden ist und wenig Leute hat, finden. 
*
Folgende Sache wegen dem Server 
*

_ Das Problem besteht darin, dass wir leider keinen eigenen Gaming Server haben. Das Problem kann man lösen, indem 
1. jemand einen Server hat bzw. kennt
2. jemand weiß, wo man einen Server kriegt
3. jemand einen 2ten Rechner hat, der 24/7 läuft und kann UT als Server laufen lassen
4. jemand mit sagt, wo man einen Server mieten kann z.B. 1 & 1 

Zu Punkt 2 und 4 würde ich gerne etwas Vertrautes haben. Das heißt also bitte keine www.---.ii.kk.ee Seite. 

Wenn man bei Arcor, 1 & 1 oder sowas für solche Zwecke einen Server herkriegt, kostet er sicher unter 10 €. Es ist keine Pflicht, aber wenn jeder dann 1€ im Monat dazu beitragt, guten, eigenen Server zu haben, denke ich ist das nicht viel.

Da wir leider keinen Server im Moment besitzen, versuchen wir so weit wies geht auf meinem zu spielen. Dieser "meine" ist allerdings ein privater Server, den ich jedes mal eröffnen muss. Das Problem hier ist aber, dass man diesen beim Neueröffnen nicht sieht. Wir haben festgestellt, dass wenn wir gemeinsam auf einem vorhandenen Server knappe 15 min. gespielt haben, können dann auf meinen wechseln, weil dieser plötzlich in der Liste auftaucht. Das ist aber nie 100 %. Woran das liegt, habe ich bis heute nicht herausgefunden.

Auf der ersten Seite sind wichtigsten Infos. * Bitte auf den großen Post auf der 1 Seite nicht antworten *. Die Infos sind auch etwas veraltet, sobald sich alle gemeldet haben, wird das alles aktualisiert.
_

Außerdem dachte ich folgende Sachen dazu zu bringen :

Video - bereits in Gespräch)

Team-Logo - wir müssen kein Clan bilden, aber wenn wir zusammenspielen, können wir auch ein Logo haben

Signaturbild - einige von uns (noxi, Avenga und meine Wenigkeit) haben in der Sig Link zum UT Thread, also hierher. Ich wollte das etwas farblich machen. Ich kennt doch alle Sysprofilsignatur ? Sowas sollten wir auch für diesen Thread machen.

Dazu :
ihr müsst das nicht machen, wenn ihr nicht wollt. Wenn einer meint, ich zock mit, aber VIdeo usw ist mir nicht so wichtig, ist das auch ok. Ich kann alles übernehmen, was aber natürlich länger dauert., weil ich mich damit nur am WE beschäftigen kann. Ich würde mich jedoch freuen, wenn sich jeder miteinbringt und seine Ideen vorschlägt, die wir ausdiskutieren.

Allerdings möchte hier gleich erwähnen, dass die Sache mit dem Video wohl die Schwerste von allen sein wird. Wenn alle Beteiligten zufrieden sind, wird es dabei bleiben. Jeder, der sich keine eigene Ideen während der Entwicklung eingebracht hat, braucht sich nachher nicht zu beschweren.
Das ist in keiner Hinsicht böse gemeint, aber die Sache zu überarbeiten, nur weil einem etwas nicht passt, weil er nichts gesagt hat, ist zu stressig. Wenn einer meint, mir egal, wie sies machen, ich bin mit allem zufrieden und schaus mir gerne an, ist natürlich auch ok.


----------



## Ninjawurst (1. September 2008)

Freitags und Samstags ? Ja auf jedenfall. 

Kann natürlich sein das ab und zu etwas dazwischen kommt , aber ich bin auf 
jedenfall dabei.


----------



## apocalypt0 (2. September 2008)

Ninjawurst am 01.09.2008 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Freitags und Samstags ? Ja auf jedenfall.
> 
> Kann natürlich sein das ab und zu etwas dazwischen kommt , aber ich bin auf
> jedenfall dabei.


Ich denk ich bin auch dabei, kann aber momentan leider nix garantieren 

Zum Thema Film: Mit was wollt ihr aufnehmen? Hat jmd. ne Freeware womit wir das richtig machen können?

Logo: Mal guggen ob ich was zusammenwerkeln kann ^^

Ich meld mich die Tage nochmal


----------



## Ninjawurst (2. September 2008)

apocalypt0 am 02.09.2008 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ninjawurst am 01.09.2008 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe Raptor diesbezüglich schon gefragt , er besitzt die Vollversion von Fraps und hat auch zum schneiden das eine oder andere nette Proggy.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (2. September 2008)

Also, diesen Samstag Abend geht bei mir klar. Freitag habe ich Beleuchtungsfahrt, wird also ziemlich spät sein, ihr könnte aber unter euch natürlich ne Runde drehen, eventuell findet ihr nen geilen Server. Am Samstag 20 Uhr bin ich dabei, wenn jemand noch mitmacht. Aber große Bitte von mir, dass wenn wir ein Termin festlegen, dann auch ICQ anschmeißen.


----------



## Ninjawurst (4. September 2008)

Wie sieht es aus ? Fangen wir morgen an ? 

Falls ja könnte ich ja noch versuchen einen TS-Server aufzusetzen ?


----------



## noxious (4. September 2008)

Ninjawurst am 04.09.2008 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es aus ? Fangen wir morgen an ?
> 
> Falls ja könnte ich ja noch versuchen einen TS-Server aufzusetzen ?


Also ich bin morgen dabei.
Leider habe ich weder TS noch ein Headset/Mic, noch glaube ich, dass meine Leitung das aushalten würde^^

Kontakt nehmen wir am Besten über ICQ ( 351287769 ) auf.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (4. September 2008)

Ich bin am Samstag dabei. Freitag kann ich leider nicht, es denn ihr könnt bis um 2 Uhr Nachts warten, bis ich mit Fahrstunde fertig bin. 2 Uhr ist aber grob geschätzt, also kann auch später kommen ^^


----------



## Ninjawurst (5. September 2008)

So habe noxious geaddet. Gehts denn gleich los oder wat ?


----------



## Ninjawurst (5. September 2008)

Srry für Doppelpost.

So..leider waren Heute nur Noxious und ich am zocken , hat aber natürlich dennoch fun gemacht. Ich hoffe das Morgen ein paar mehr dabei sein werden.

mfg


----------



## noxious (5. September 2008)

Ja, waren paar tolle Spiele.
Vorallem auch, weil wir auf einem Nivaeu gespielt haben.

PS Gewitter ist zum Glück auch schon vorbei


----------



## Avenga (6. September 2008)

heyho

bin auch wieder mal da^^

für video kann ich mich nicht so begeistern, aber beim zocken wäre ich wieder mal dabei, wenn ich mich von cod4 loseisen kann^^
wenn ihr einen termin habt, soll mir noxi bescheid sagen, den hab ich in icq *g*


----------



## noxious (6. September 2008)

Avenga am 06.09.2008 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> heyho
> 
> bin auch wieder mal da^^


Dann kannst du ja jetzt wieder richtig reinhauen. Ich werde deine PpS 



Spoiler



(Posts per Second  )


 beobachten  
(Insider)

Nächster Termin wäre ja wie weiter vorne geschrieben *Samstag 20:00*
Mittlerweile ist es ja schon *heute*^^ (06.09.0


----------



## Ninjawurst (6. September 2008)

Also potenzielle teilnehmer für Heute Abend sind :
_
Noxious
Avenga
Ninjawurst
Raptor-Gaming
_

Hört sich doch schonmal jut an


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (6. September 2008)

Ja, bin heute Abend dabei. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ihr alle gegen mich zockt, sonst haben wir nicht viel von ?

Oder, damit ich meine Überlegenheit nicht nutzen kann, können wir Bombing Run oder CTF zocken ?


----------



## noxious (6. September 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 06.09.2008 01:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, bin heute Abend dabei. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ihr alle gegen mich zockt, sonst haben wir nicht viel von ?
> 
> Oder, damit ich meine Überlegenheit nicht nutzen kann, können wir Bombing Run oder CTF zocken ?


Bombing Run mag ich nicht, können wir aber natürlich trotzdem spielen, wenn die anderen dafür sind.
CtF wäre mir lieber  

Ich schlage vor, das wir auf irgendeinen leeren,
bzw. je nachdem, was wir spielen, einfach auf einen öffentlichen Server aufsteigen.
Hatte heute mit Ninjawurst keinerlei Lags oder Verbindungsprobleme, im Gegensatz dazu, wenn du den Server machst.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (6. September 2008)

noxious am 06.09.2008 01:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 06.09.2008 01:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oder auch so. Sehen dann halt


----------



## Ninjawurst (6. September 2008)

In 2 Stunden geht`s los.

Avenga machst du jetzt mit oder ist etwas dazwischen gekommen ?


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (6. September 2008)

Also, heute wars lustig, allerdings hat sich wieder meine Meinung bestätigt, dass wir einen guten Server brauchen. Ich weiß nicht wies euch erging, aber nachdem zu uns 3 noch die anderen 2 dazukamen, fing der Server an abzukacken.

Das nächste mal macht einer von uns nen Server auf, damit wir zu 3 oder eben etwas mehr zocken, weil sonst ständig Leute dazukommen und der Server die nicht aushält


----------



## Ninjawurst (6. September 2008)

Ich würde es sowieso spaßiger finden wenn nur wir auf einen Server sind.

Es wird einfach zuviel und das zerrt an den Nerven


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (7. September 2008)

Ja, das natürlich auch.


----------



## noxious (7. September 2008)

Sorry, ich bin gestern beim Fußball eingepennt xD

@raptor
Wenn du den Server machst ist es bei mir nur viel schlimmer


----------



## apocalypt0 (7. September 2008)

Hmm, also ich war gestern en bissl verwirrt als ihr alle wegwart?! 

Ich könnt probieren nen server zu hosten, glaub aber das geht schief.


----------



## noxious (7. September 2008)

apocalypt0 am 07.09.2008 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, also ich war gestern en bissl verwirrt als ihr alle wegwart?!


Wieso tauscht ihr nicht mal eure icq-Nummern oder sonstwas aus?
Einfach posten oder per O-Mail.



> Ich könnt probieren nen server zu hosten, glaub aber das geht schief.


Wieso sollte das schief gehen? Was hast du für eine Verbindung?


@Raptor
Raptor-Gaming, Hard-2-Get, Gunter, eXitus64, noxious, BlackDead, Avenga, No1-Obaruler, NinjaWursti, cobfreaky, apocalypt0, Ninjawurst


----------



## apocalypt0 (7. September 2008)

noxious am 07.09.2008 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> apocalypt0 am 07.09.2008 13:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also meine ICQ nummer haben bis jetzt: Noxious und Raptor.

Wegen dem Hosten: Ich hab ne 16000´er 1&1 Verbindung, aber seit dieser Woche keinen 2. rechner mehr


----------



## noxious (7. September 2008)

apocalypt0 am 07.09.2008 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen dem Hosten: Ich hab ne 16000´er 1&1 Verbindung, aber seit dieser Woche keinen 2. rechner mehr


Raptor hat auch nur einen Rechner. Bei ihm laggts bei mir extrem, teilweise sehe ich nicht, wenn ich schieße^^
Und es dauert auch irgendwie immer, bis man auf seinen Server draufkommt.

Aber wir könnten es ja trotzdem mal versuchen


----------



## apocalypt0 (7. September 2008)

noxious am 07.09.2008 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wir könnten es ja trotzdem mal versuchen


NP, ich muss jetzt aber erstmal off, probiers heut abend aber mal


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (7. September 2008)

> @Raptor
> *Raptor-Gaming, Hard-2-Get,* Gunter, eXitus64, *noxious*, BlackDead, *Avenga,* No1-Obaruler, NinjaWursti, cobfreaky, *apocalypt0, Ninjawurst*



Das sind ja die, die du angeschrieben hast. Wer hat sich zurückgemeldet, dass er mitmacht ?
Schwarz markiert habe ich alle, die mal mitgezockt haben
Dass Ninjawurst 2 mal vorkommt, nehme ich an als Tipp-Fehler.


Man, es ist früh am Morgen und ihr postet schon   

Ich meine natürlich, dass wenn ich Server mache und du dann nichts siehts, kannst du ja einen machen oder jemand anders, ich bestehe nicht drauf einen Server zu machen. Ich habe mittlerweile besser Leitung, aber mal sehen.

In meiner ICQ Liste habe ich eigentlich alle, noxi, ninjawurst, apo, h2g. Avenga fehlt, was ich noch nachholen kann.

Wenn einer natürlich Headset hat und Skype, dann ist ja noch besser.

Wie siehts eigentlich mit Video, Sig, Tema-Logo oder sowas in der Art ?


----------



## noxious (7. September 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 07.09.2008 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> > @Raptor
> > *Raptor-Gaming, Hard-2-Get,* Gunter, eXitus64, *noxious*, BlackDead, *Avenga,* No1-Obaruler, NinjaWursti, cobfreaky, *apocalypt0, Ninjawurst*
> 
> 
> Das sind ja die, die du angeschrieben hast.


Nope. Das sind die, die sich gemeldet haben, dass sie mitmachen, bzw. sich noch nicht gemeldet haben.



> Dass Ninjawurst 2 mal vorkommt, nehme ich an als Tipp-Fehler.


Da steht Ninjawurst und Ninjawurst*i*  
Das sind 2 Verschiedene  



> Wie siehts eigentlich mit ... Sig*n* (aus)?


Ich schau mal, was ich machen kann


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (7. September 2008)

Naja, die sollen dann auch mitmachen, wenn sie sich eintragen.


----------



## noxious (7. September 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 07.09.2008 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, die sollen dann auch mitmachen, wenn sie sich eintragen.





			
				noxious am 07.09.2008 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind die, die ..... sich noch nicht gemeldet haben.



Die Rückmeldequote war halt bis jetzt leider noch nicht so hoch


----------



## Ninjawurst (7. September 2008)

Joaaaa....den User NinjaWursti habe ich erst später entdeckt nachdem ich mich 
als Ninjawurst angemeldet habe. 

Ich dachte ich wäre einmalig    Naja egal war damals zu faul mich neu zu regestrieren ^^


----------



## noxious (7. September 2008)

Wie wäre das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 :-o


----------



## Ninjawurst (8. September 2008)

noxious am 07.09.2008 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht dufte aus , also ich würde es nehmen


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (8. September 2008)

Ninjawurst am 08.09.2008 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 07.09.2008 21:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde es auch fresh, ich hatte eigentlich noch paar Vorschläge für. Haste das mit Photoshop gemacht ?

Vllt im Hintergrund, damit es farbig wirkt, einen Screenshot einbauen ?

Aber, wenns den andere gefällt, dann lassen wirs so, weil du dir die Arbeit schon gemacht hast

Ah ja, Anmerkung PC Games * Hardware *


----------



## noxious (8. September 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 08.09.2008 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es auch fresh, ich hatte eigentlich noch paar Vorschläge für.


Gut, dass du sie mir vorher mitgeteilt hast^^
Du kannst ja auch noch ein zweites entwerfen.
Ich bin gespannt, was du für Ideen hast  



> Haste das mit Photoshop gemacht ?


Mit Gimp. Wer kann schon Photoshop bezahlen?



> Vllt im Hintergrund, damit es farbig wirkt, einen Screenshot einbauen ?


Denke, dann würde alles, wie ein Farbhaufen aussehen, und man erkennt so gut wie nichtsmehr.



> Ah ja, Anmerkung PC Games * Hardware *


Außer dir und mir sind hier wohl nur PCGler.
Außerdem denke ich sieht es so besser aus und noch wichtiger:
Es hat viel besser von der Größe gepasst


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (8. September 2008)

Naja, Mitteilen, habe ich nicht geschafft, ich wusste ja nicht, dass du schon heute fertig hast.

Ich habe Photoshop, meine Freundin benutzt das Teil, weil sie fürs Arbeit braucht und ich habs halt auch bekommen ^^

Ich werde auch eins entwerfen. 


Ich schlage vor, wir machen eins für PCG und PCGH, wir können ja unterordnen auf Spieler aus PCG und PCGH oder allgemein Computec nehmen ?

Also ich mach auf jeden Fall eins für PCG und für PCGH, natürlich unterschiedlich usw.

Besondere Wünsche, bevor ich loslege ? Farben usw ?

Ah ja, ich entwerfe auf einem Blatt Papier, habe morgen genug Zeit imter Unterricht dafür, aber mit PS mache ich am WE, weil ich da ruhige Hand und ausgeschlafenen Kopf brauche


----------



## apocalypt0 (8. September 2008)

noxious am 08.09.2008 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Außer dir und mir sind hier wohl nur PCGler.


Nein, ich bin auch PCGHler. Achja: Logo sieht Gut aus


----------



## Avenga (9. September 2008)

sry, bin wohl in letzter zeit unzuverlässig und hab kaum zeit für ut2004, aber ich bin in einem cod4 clan und werd von diesem voll und ganz in beschlag genommen... trotzdem könnt ihr mich anschreiben(noxi hat mich eh im icq), wenn ihr vorhabt zu zocken, dann seh ich ja, ob ich zeit habe   

btw, noxis banner find ich gut   

weil raptor oben gefragt hat: ich hab skype als auch ts als auch headset *g*


----------



## noxious (9. September 2008)

Ich schreib dir ganz sicher  

Sign-Test


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (9. September 2008)

Noxi, leg dir auch Headset zu


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (9. September 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 09.09.2008 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Noxi, leg dir auch Headset zu



noxi, sag mal die Auflösung der Sign


----------



## noxious (9. September 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 09.09.2008 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 09.09.2008 21:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


copy+paste sagt 400x55  

Headset brauch ich momentan nicht.
Wenn man nicht wirklich irgendwie mit Taktik im Team zusammenspielt, bringt mich dein Geschwätz eh nur durcheinander


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (10. September 2008)

noxious am 09.09.2008 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 09.09.2008 22:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jap, vllt sollten wir auch mal Team gegen Team machen und da bräuchte man sowas


----------



## noxious (11. September 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 10.09.2008 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> jap, vllt sollten wir auch mal Team gegen Team machen und da bräuchte man sowas


Also erstmal brauche ich ein bischen Spielpraxis.
Dieses WE habe ich leider nicht viel Zeit, da ich gestern erst erfahren habe, dass ich am Dienstag schon mündliche Prüfung habe


----------



## Ninjawurst (12. September 2008)

Geht`s heute wieder ab ? ^^


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (12. September 2008)

Ninjawurst am 12.09.2008 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Geht`s heute wieder ab ? ^^



Ne, heute leider nicht. Bin ziemlich kaputt und die Augen schließen sich fast von selbst. Morgen gehts los.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (13. September 2008)

So, wie siehts heute aus ?


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (14. September 2008)

Also, ich saß dran eine Weile, weiß nicht, obs euch gefällt :

http://s5.directupload.net/file/d/1552/bg2i4b28_jpg.htm


----------



## Ninjawurst (14. September 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 14.09.2008 00:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich saß dran eine Weile, weiß nicht, obs euch gefällt :
> 
> http://s5.directupload.net/file/d/1552/bg2i4b28_jpg.htm



Siet schick aus allerdings ist mir das UT04 Logo irgendwie ein Dorn im Auge..sieht so gequetscht aus.


----------



## noxious (14. September 2008)

Ninjawurst am 14.09.2008 00:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 14.09.2008 00:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist auch bischen "dick", also zu hoch.

Wofür hast du mich nach den Maßen gefragt?


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (14. September 2008)

noxious am 14.09.2008 00:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ninjawurst am 14.09.2008 00:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, weil sie twas größer und dicker machen wollte. Damit ich die Maße nicht raten muss, habe ich dich gefragt und etwas hinzugefügt und erweitert. 
Also, ich find die eigentlich ganz ok, was gefällt euch nicht an dieser ? 

die 400x55 sind einfach zu wenig, um ein Bild und dann das Logo reinzukriegen, denn allein UT 2004 Emblem nimmt ganzen Platz ein


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (14. September 2008)

AH ja, da die Info -Seite auf Seite 1 nicht mehr aktuell ist und einige Sachen sowieso sich nicht erfüllt haben, habe ich was gelöscht und aktuelles reingeschrieben. 

Wir sollten uns noch drauf einigen, welche Spielart wir zocken ?
Wir können ja jeden 2 Freitag CTF oder TDM machen usw.

Server, Teamlogo, Signatur, anstehende Projekte, Kommunikation wären, neben der Spielart, weitere Punkte, die ich reinposte, sobald wir uns auf etwas einigen


----------



## noxious (14. September 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 14.09.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten uns noch drauf einigen, welche Spielart wir zocken ?
> Wir können ja jeden 2 Freitag CTF oder TDM machen usw.


Mir ist beides recht.



			
				Raptor-Gaming am 14.09.2008 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> die 400x55 sind einfach zu wenig, um ein Bild und dann das Logo reinzukriegen, denn allein UT 2004 Emblem nimmt ganzen Platz ein


Doch doch, das geht schon


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (14. September 2008)

noxious am 14.09.2008 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 14.09.2008 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



poste mir mal den Quelltext mit meiner Signatur, damit ich diesen auf der ersten Seite schreiben kann. Quasi, Quelltext, den sich jeder in die Sign-Bereich kopieren kann, ohne etwas zu verbessern.


----------



## noxious (14. September 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 14.09.2008 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> poste mir mal den Quelltext mit meiner Signatur, damit ich diesen auf der ersten Seite schreiben kann. Quasi, Quelltext, den sich jeder in die Sign-Bereich kopieren kann, ohne etwas zu verbessern.


Ist das so schwer :o 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (14. September 2008)

noxious am 14.09.2008 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 14.09.2008 14:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja


----------



## Ninjawurst (14. September 2008)

Ich wäre "komplett" für TDM. Wie sieht das eigentlich mit den Server aus ? Also hast du bereits einen ?

mfg


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (14. September 2008)

Ich warte immer noch auf den Quelltext


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (14. September 2008)

Edit: ich mach noch paar weitere Signaturen, damit halt jeder eine Wahl hat.
Teamlogo mach ich noch. 

Was mir noch so eingefallen ist, dass sich jeder einen "Char" in UT wählen könnte und ich mach Screen davon und bastle noch kleinen Banner dazu, damit jeder seinen persönlichen "Profil" hat


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (16. September 2008)

Ich sehe, hier wurde in den letzten 2 Tagen aktiv auf meine Vorschläge eingegangen.   

Egal, weil noxi, anscheinend irgendwie nicht rafft, den Quelltext zu posten und wieder diesen "warum ich" / "ist das so schwer" Komplex durchlebt, werde ich am WE nochmal probieren, weil etwas mache ich falsch, sehe ich aber nicht sofort


----------



## noxious (16. September 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 16.09.2008 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe, hier wurde in den letzten 2 Tagen aktiv auf meine Vorschläge eingegangen.


Du hast keine Vorschläge gemacht, sondern in den Raum gestellt, was du noch machst....




> Egal, weil noxi, anscheinend irgendwie nicht rafft, den Quelltext zu posten und wieder diesen "warum ich" / "ist das so schwer" Komplex durchlebt, werde ich am WE nochmal probieren, weil etwas mache ich falsch, sehe ich aber nicht sofort


Ähm, du musst schon auf Antworten klicken, damit du den siehst


			
				noxious am 14.09.2008 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ninjawurst (17. September 2008)

Inviduelle Gamer-Signaturen..das wäre was feines..evtl. köntne ich da auch was basteln ich werde mir die Sache mal anschauen.


----------



## Ninjawurst (18. September 2008)

Morgen geht es wieder los.

Alle Leute die Morgen *bzw.* Übermorgen mitspielen wollen sollen sich bitte in diesen Thread melden.


----------



## noxious (18. September 2008)

Ninjawurst am 18.09.2008 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen geht es wieder los.
> 
> Alle Leute die Morgen *bzw.* Übermorgen mitspielen wollen sollen sich bitte in diesen Thread melden.


Machen wir wieder ab *20:00* Uhr?!
Also ich bin dabei.

Ich schreib mal eine Rundmail


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (18. September 2008)

noxious am 18.09.2008 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ninjawurst am 18.09.2008 16:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morgen müsst ihr mal ohne mich machen, gehe mit Freundin in ein Restaurant, aber Samstag wieder dabei. Wir könnten ja noch Sonntag um 15 UHr einführen oder so ?


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (19. September 2008)

Signaturtest fehlgeschlagen. Noxi, morgen in ICQ müssen wir das testen, das klappt einfach nicht


----------



## noxious (19. September 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 19.09.2008 00:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Signaturtest fehlgeschlagen. Noxi, morgen in ICQ müssen wir das testen, das klappt einfach nicht


Hier kannst du gut rauslesen, wie es geht:
AW: FAQ: Wie postet man Bilder im Bilderforum?

==> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (19. September 2008)

noxious am 19.09.2008 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 19.09.2008 00:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, bei mir wird dann aber nur die Forum URL angezeigt und nichts mehr, weder Bild noch der Link.  :-o


----------



## noxious (19. September 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 19.09.2008 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, bei mir wird dann aber nur die Forum URL angezeigt und nichts mehr, weder Bild noch der Link.  :-o


Dann poste mal die URL von dem Bild und die URL von der Seite die angezeigt werden soll.

Hast du schon aufgegessen?^^


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (19. September 2008)

noxious am 19.09.2008 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 19.09.2008 19:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, wenn ich poste, dann wird nur die Hälfte angezeigt. 

Ne, wir habens auf heute 21.30 verschoben, also quasi gehe ich in 20 min los


----------



## noxious (19. September 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 19.09.2008 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, wir habens auf heute 21.30 verschoben, also quasi gehe ich in 20 min los


Du sollst einfach das die URLs posten, ich klicke dann auf antworten und änder das ab, damit es geht.
Sonst kann ich dir auch nicht helfen.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (19. September 2008)

http://s5.directupload.net/file/d/1552/bg2i4b28_jpg.htm[/img]


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (20. September 2008)

Wie siehts heute aus ? 20 Uhr oder eventuell etwas später ?


----------



## noxious (20. September 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 20.09.2008 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts heute aus ? 20 Uhr oder eventuell etwas später ?


Ich bin jetzt da, aber sonst keiner^^


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (20. September 2008)

noxious am 20.09.2008 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 20.09.2008 19:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wieso das denn ?


----------



## noxious (20. September 2008)

Hier hast du deine Sign  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde sie trotzdem ziemlich groß und ich wette mit dir, dass irgendein Sternie dich darauf hinweisen wird


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (20. September 2008)

noxious am 20.09.2008 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier hast du deine Sign
> 
> 
> 
> ...



guck dir von der Urkraft Seite an, ist noch größer


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (20. September 2008)

Testen wir mal


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (21. September 2008)

Wer ist nun am Freitag wieder dabei, sonst zocken nur Noxi und Ich, was nicht unbedingt spaßig ist, zumindestens nicht dauerhaft


----------



## apocalypt0 (25. September 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 21.09.2008 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist nun am Freitag wieder dabei, sonst zocken nur Noxi und Ich, was nicht unbedingt spaßig ist, zumindestens nicht dauerhaft


Mal Schauen, denk schon dass Morgen / Übermorgen Klappt. Kann aber Im Moment nix mehr Garantieren ^^

P.s. Nieder mit der Neuen PCGH Idee


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (26. September 2008)

Ja, muss heute auch mal sehen.
Ich bin sowieso in 2 Foren dann aktiv, also hier und PCGH und werde wahrscheinlich einen hread dort auch leiten, quasi einen hier und einen dort und diese werden zu 100 % gleich sein.


----------



## apocalypt0 (27. September 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 26.09.2008 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, muss heute auch mal sehen.
> Ich bin sowieso in 2 Foren dann aktiv, also hier und PCGH und werde wahrscheinlich einen hread dort auch leiten, quasi einen hier und einen dort und diese werden zu 100 % gleich sein.


Ich dachte PCGH wird komplett dicht gemacht  ?


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (27. September 2008)

apocalypt0 am 27.09.2008 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 26.09.2008 19:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, aber über PCG kann man ja auch gehen


----------



## noxious (27. September 2008)

So, wie sieht's aus?
*Heute 20:15 Uhr*

Ninjawurst hat zugesagt


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (27. September 2008)

noxious am 27.09.2008 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> So, wie sieht's aus?
> *Heute 20:15 Uhr*
> 
> Ninjawurst hat zugesagt



Bin auch dabei, auf dem Server wie letztes mal, allerdings muss ich sehen, ob 20.15 oder doch eventuell 10-15 min später. Bock hätte ich auf jeden Fall


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (3. Oktober 2008)

So, heute gehts wieder los, wer ist dabei ?


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (5. Oktober 2008)

Nur, als eine kleine Anmerkung: 
nur weil PCGH auf eine neues Forum umgestiegen ist, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass wir hier dicht gemacht haben


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (11. Oktober 2008)

Wie siehts heute aus ?


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (16. Oktober 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 11.10.2008 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts heute aus ?



Hey, hier wird nicht geschlafen


----------



## apocalypt0 (17. Oktober 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 16.10.2008 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 11.10.2008 18:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich doch leider ein wenig, bei mir siehts zu zeit ganz schlecht aus mit zoggen   

Naja, immerhin gewöhn ich mich langsam an pcgames, das einzig positive im moment


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (19. Oktober 2008)

Also bei mir sind grad Ferien, daher kann ich jetzt aktiver sein, aber wo die anderen sind ....


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (21. Oktober 2008)

Hi leutz,
Spiel auch Ut 2004, name Grieter (look wiki)

Einige von euch kennen doch Maps von Clan TCP oder? Such nämlich das Techno Lied mit der Frauenstimme, dass bei denen immer kommt. Bei Liedsuche konnte man mir bis jetzt leider noch nicht weiterhelfen


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (22. Oktober 2008)

GtaSanAndreas am 21.10.2008 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leutz,
> Spiel auch Ut 2004, name Grieter (look wiki)


----> ?



> Einige von euch kennen doch Maps von Clan TCP oder? Such nämlich das Techno Lied mit der Frauenstimme, dass bei denen immer kommt. Bei Liedsuche konnte man mir bis jetzt leider noch nicht weiterhelfen



Den Clan kenn ich nicht, geschweige den Maps. Ich glaub unter uns hier (Thread) hört keiner Techno, zumindestens so, dass man dir auf Anhieb sagt, welches Lied das ist.
Am besten direkt beim Video-Macher nachfragen.

So btt

Wir haben, glaub ich, genug geschwänzt. Denke Zeit wieder zu spielen. Da noxi alleine nicht will, muss immer noch einer dazukommen. 
Wann stehts nächstes Spiel fest ?


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (23. Oktober 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 22.10.2008 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> GtaSanAndreas am 21.10.2008 23:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Griefer_(Computerspiel)   bei G  
Und ich hab mich vertippt, Griefer meinte ich ^^


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (23. Oktober 2008)

Nennste dich so oder machste das in echt ?
Also mich persönlich bockts nicht, ob du mich verfolgst und störst. In einem Moment siehste mich, Sekunde darauf nicht mehr


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (29. Oktober 2008)

*push*


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (23. November 2008)

So, ich glaube, wir hatten genug geschwänzt und ist mal wieder Zeit paar Runden in nächster Zeit zu zocken.


----------



## Vordack (24. November 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 23.11.2008 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich glaube, wir hatten genug geschwänzt und ist mal wieder Zeit paar Runden in nächster Zeit zu zocken.



Ich habs auch und hätte Lust.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (24. November 2008)

Vordack am 24.11.2008 07:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 23.11.2008 22:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut, schön, dass du auch mitmachen willst, aber wie du siehst, haben leider einige von uns immer was zu tun, sodass sich ein fester Termin schwer zu sagen  lässt, daher kann ich dir im Moment nichts versprechen


----------



## noxious (24. November 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 24.11.2008 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 24.11.2008 07:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du kannst doch ruhig mit ihm zocken.
Find ich sonst bischen komisch, dass du hier die ganze Zeit pushst und dann sagst, es wird nicht gespielt...


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (24. November 2008)

noxious am 24.11.2008 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 24.11.2008 14:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, aber ich will ja das mehrer Leute zusammen spielen. Dass hier 5-6 Mann eben zusammen spielen. Allein zocken, kann ich auch ohne hier im Thread was zu schreiben


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (28. Dezember 2008)

So, hier war auch lange Zeit Ruhe, wenn hier nichts läuft, dann können wir auch schließen ?


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (1. Januar 2009)

Der Thread ist genau 1 Jahr alt


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (8. April 2009)

push


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (4. Dezember 2009)

So, auch hier gilt, dass es leider allen an Zeit fehlt, um ein gemeinsames Spiel zu spielen. Ich habe im Moment kaum Zeit und werde voraussichtlich in Zukunft noch weniger haben. Ich möchte diesen Thread auch schließen lassen und bei allen, die mitgespielt haben zu bedanken.


----------



## Hyperhorn (4. Dezember 2009)

Der Thread kann doch für andere geöffnet bleiben, auch wenn dir die Zeit fehlt. ...und wenn halt keiner Zeit hat, wandert der Thread langsam nach unten.


----------

